# Weather (radar sites, etc)



## starc (Nov 16, 2006)

What weather sites to you guys use. Post your links 

This is the one I like, click on the map to zoom in.

Intellicast


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

I use intellicast's 48 hour snow forecast. Seems to be the most accurate.


----------



## crabman (Sep 21, 2006)

*check it out*

weatherunderground.com has just about everything,( its free also)


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

I use the national weather service. There the ones that issue all storm warnings, so i figure that they must know something about the weather

http://www.weather.gov/


----------



## Dragonscapes (Nov 20, 2006)

Most of the time I use

http://theweathernetwork.ca/weather/cities/can/Pages/CAON0638.htm


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

www.weatherunderground.com
www.noaa.gov/


----------



## hookmlipps (Dec 4, 2006)

accuweather.com


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I use this site.

It has all of the weather sites you could want.
click on your area and it will come up with all of the weather info you could want.
http://www.wxnation.com/


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

I use Intellicast.


----------

